# intel graphic card



## roelof (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello, 

I have a Intel graphic card.
I did do this `# portmaster x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel`

Now I know that I have to put somewhere i915 but I forget where.

Can anyone tell me where I must put that.

Roelof


----------



## xibo (Aug 20, 2012)

You need STABLE or 9.1-BETA or RC, and you need to enable WITH_KMS, WITH_NEW_XORG and WITHOUT_NOUVEAU in make.conf.


----------



## roelof (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm running 9.1-prelease.
Thanks for the tips.

Roelof


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 20, 2012)

WITHOUT_NOUVEAU is obsolete, I think.


----------



## roelof (Aug 20, 2012)

oke, I will try it. Im now getting screens not found error message.

Roelof


----------

